# Herc's at 17 Wing Winnipeg



## cbt arms sub tech (3 Aug 2009)

I work fairly close to the 17 Wing, on consistant basis, seems like they're lots of movements of the Herc's at 17 Wing, I'm aware of the Search & Rescue Squardon, what else goes on to see so much movement at the Wing's runway, just curious....


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Aug 2009)

Training and I'm guessing Boxtop should be pretty soon as well.


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (3 Aug 2009)

Thank you, are they used to bring in supplies to & from other CF Supply Depot/Bases, usually interesting to when you at the traffic lights at Ness & Route 90, an you see CF 18 Hornets flying into the Wing....Guess were not that busy, compared to a base like Trenton or Cold Lake!


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

cbt arms sub tech said:
			
		

> I'm aware of the Search & Rescue Squardon,



435 is a *Transport & Rescue * Squadron and also does Air-to-Air refueling.


----------



## Bass ackwards (3 Aug 2009)

Could I ask what might bring Hercs up to my neck of the woods (Thompson, MB) ?
I've been seeing the odd one here. 

(As an aside, a few weeks ago I saw a Bell 212 in what I am almost positive was CCG markings. I know they have a couple of 212's but the nearest ones, to my knowledge, are in either Parry Sound, Ont or Victoria, BC)


----------



## Zoomie (3 Aug 2009)

The boys might have been on a SAR tasking up there - or they might have just been out training in your neck of the woods.


----------



## WrenchBender (4 Aug 2009)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> (As an aside, a few weeks ago I saw a Bell 212 in what I am almost positive was CCG markings. I know they have a couple of 212's but the nearest ones, to my knowledge, are in either Parry Sound, Ont or Victoria, BC)


Any where there is navigable waterways CCG is responsible for maintenance. They do a northern tour on an annual basis with a 212 to check on bouys, navaids etc.

WrenchBender


----------



## Bass ackwards (4 Aug 2009)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> The boys might have been on a SAR tasking up there - or they might have just been out training in your neck of the woods.



We have had a few cases of people getting lost in the bush this summer. 
There's supposed to be a CASARA branch/sqn/det(?) here but I'm not sure how well they're staffed or equipped. It's pretty rare to see anything smaller than a Beaver or Pilatus flying around and those are operated by the fishing/hunting lodges. 

Thanks for the info WrenchBender. 
Learn something new every day.


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Aug 2009)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> It's pretty rare to see anything smaller than a Beaver or Pilatus flying around and those are operated by the fishing/hunting lodges. .



Lots of Navajos, C206s, C182 (smaller than Beavers/PC-12s) in your neck of the woods!  Lots of friends flying them in and around that area.


----------



## Bass ackwards (4 Aug 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Lots of Navajos, C206s, C182 (smaller than Beavers/PC-12s) in your neck of the woods!  Lots of friends flying them in and around that area.



No doubt you're right Max, it's just that I've been here for about a year and a half now and was struck by the seeming lack of them. 
Once in a blue moon I'll see/hear a high-wing piston Cessna but mostly it's small airliners (Saab 340's, flying culverts, etc), the aforementioned bushplanes and tons of helicopters because of all the mining exploration -and I'm one of those guys who _always _ looks up when he hears an aircraft (especially if it's a Saab 340 since I fell madly in love with a flight attendant from Calm Air  ).


----------

